# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  قال بن الجوزي في صيد الخاطر  رأيت..................

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال بن الجوزي في صيد الخاطر

رأيت الاشتغال بالفقه وسماع الحديثلا يكاد يكفي في صلاح القلب؛ إلا أن يمزج بالرقائق،والنظر في سير السلف الصالحين.
فأما مجرد العلم بالحلال والحرام، فليس له كبير عمل في رقة القلب؛ وإنما ترق القلوب بذكر رقائق الأحديث، وأخبار السلف الصالحين؛ لأنهم تناولا مقصود النقل، وخرجوا عن صور الأفعال المأمور بها إلى ذوق معانيها والمراد بها. وما أخبرتك بهذا إلا بعد معالجة وذوق، لأني وجدت جمهور المحدثين وطلاب الحديث همة أحدهم في الحديث العالي، وتكثير الأجزاء، وجمهور الفقهاء في علوم الجدل، وما يغالب به الخصم. وكيف يرق القلب مع هذه الأشياء؟!


المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t122490-3/#ixzz2nwl8rWZC

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

للرفع

----------

